# Southern Spain Motorhome magazine availability



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anyone know where you can buy MMM, Practical MC or Which MC between Nerja and Gibraltar? Tried Morrisons and the two newsagents in Gib and they have never even been offered them to sell! Thought that El Corte Ingles might have them but no.
Thanks in reading anticipation


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

I buy mine in Gibraltar in a bookshop next to the post office in Main Street


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for that. I tried them today (and the one at the other end of High St) and they claimed not to know anything about the mags! When in the month do the new editions come out?


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Lived here ( near Malaga) for eleven years and never ever found a M/H mag in a shop.....BUT.....at La Trocha market, COIN, in the car park of the shopping centre , there is a lady who sometimes gets the previous months issues of MMM and Practical M/H mags in on her stall and its held every sunday morning 9am till 2pm, she also does Fuengirola market on a saturday, if that helps.

Lynda


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Lynda for the Coin connection. Looks like it is there or try Gib again. How is the planned trip to blighty going?
Rob


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rob,
Update on COIN.....she wasn't there today !!!
As for Uk trip....still dithering about date......only thing I have decided is to set off on a sunday as its easier through Madrid......as for WHICH sunday......and how long to spend in France before ferry......no idea :? :? 
Maybe in two weeks.......decisions decisions.......mind you when I DO decide it will be all systems go :lol: 

Lynda


----------

